# Lots of static electricity at mobile home



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Proper punishment for bad decisions leading to living in a mobile home?


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

jza said:


> Proper punishment for bad decisions leading to living in a mobile home?


It's an adult community with nicer mobile homes. Not something cletus lives in down by the river.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Nylon carpeting.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

sparkyforlife said:


> ...nicer mobile homes...


Come on.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Take the tires off it so it is grounded.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> Nylon carpeting.


It does have a sealed nylon underbelly would that cause issues? The carpet is new the whole place was recently gutted down to the studs and upgraded.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Take the tires off it so it is grounded.


Is that a joke or?:laughing: The mobile home is stapped down with steel straps from the frame bolted to the concrete. There are about 15+ of them.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Are you sure its static? Not some hack electrician using a neutral as a ground somewhere.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Rubber soled slippers, a steaming teapot, and a joint


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Are you sure its static? Not some hack electrician using a neutral as a ground somewhere.


I didn't investigate it because I wasn't called for that. I mentioned it to her after I was done the job today. I actually don't think its static now that I think about it. I was on the porch and touched the bell cover and got a nice zap it was dark out and I saw the arch from my finger.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Rubber soled slippers, a steaming teapot, and a joint


Yeah man, get some humidity in there.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

sparkyforlife said:


> I didn't investigate it because I wasn't called for that. I mentioned it to her after I was done the job today. I actually don't think its static now that I think about it. I was on the porch and touched the bell cover and got a nice zap it was dark out and I saw the arch from my finger.


Does it do it everytime you touch it or just one and done?


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Run a number six ground wire to the carpet make sure it is green. Put a big lug under carpet make sure it bulges out of the carpet.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

You've got neutral current flowing on the frame of that trailer


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

You guys are smoking crack. One of my rooms in m house does that all the time. It's called static. Pick up your feet when you walk and stop wearing cheap wal mart slippers.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

sparkyforlife said:


> I saw the arch from my finger.


I could be wrong but I don't think 120v can ionize.

of course I don't know how your going to get a static shock outside off a bell box standing on the ground either.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Pretty sure its a grounding issue. Ran into the same issue with a camper not being grounded properly.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think 120v can ionize.
> 
> of course I don't know how your going to get a static shock outside off a bell box standing on the ground either.


Ok it was my blood shooting out of my finger then. A spark jumped from my finger to the box just before i touched it.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Well there is no doubt in MY mind your gonna kill someone, I guess it doesn't make a difference if its this trailer or the next one I guess.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Well there is no doubt in MY mind your gonna kill someone, I guess it doesn't make a difference if its this trailer or the next one I guess.


Are you bipolar?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

sparkyforlife said:


> Are you bipolar?


Yes. Are you even an electrician?

I guess I guess


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Yes. Are you even an electrician?
> 
> I guess I guess


No I'm not now go take your pills.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

sparkyforlife said:


> and I saw the arch from my finger.


Arch


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Seriously you should call an electrician.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Seriously you should call an electrician.


Ok no problem who do you normally call?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

sparkyforlife said:


> Ok no problem who do you normally call?


Hax.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

yup, its back to a normal friday night:thumbup:


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

papaotis said:


> yup, its back to a normal friday night:thumbup:


With Goldagain every night is a friday


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

papaotis said:


> yup, its back to a normal friday night:thumbup:


Good times huh


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I hear having a heating system that is not made for a mobile home can cause a lot of static electricity much more than normal.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

have you heard why? seriously.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

sparkyforlife said:


> I finished up a job i had at that mobile home today and noticed almost everything I touched in the place I got a zap like static electricity. I asked her if she noticed this and she says she feels that all the time and told me she worries about it because she has propane cooking.
> 
> I got zapped inside and outside on the porch touching the metal weatherproof cover on an outlet i installed. I also feel it when I walk in and touch the panel.
> 
> Ideas of what this can be?


I've run into both those conditions, at different homes.

Inside:
During the winter with rubber soles on a nylon carpet one can build up tremendous static. Even touching a plastic cover on a switch can produce a long spark. That's why you won't find carpeting in a computer center and electro-static bags are used to ship sensitive components and techs have grounding bracelets.
Grounded copper strands woven into the carpet will drain off static, so will a humidifier. 

Outside:
Kids were getting shocked around a wading pool around an SE panel.
The house has 2 wire circuits, a lousy ground rod and no CW ground.
They were getting shocks off the water pipe, refrig etc.
I touched a lead on my DMM to the EGC and stuck the other in the dirt and read 120V.

Turned out they had a grounded element in the water heater.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

If the frame had neutral current on it how come I never got a zap underneath when I touched the frame I touched it many times working under there. The only places I got a zap from are the panel cover and the light switch screws in the same room and the outdoor receptacle I installed on the porch.

She did have the heat on pretty high and a carpet runner made out of scrap carpet from the replaced carpet.

Im pretty sure the neutral and grounds were isolated in the panel but I really didn't look.

I will call her and go back and check things out.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I would check all grounding from the pedestal(service) in to the unit panel,check all the bonding connections under the home. If everything is correct spray the worst areas with "Static Guard" dryer spray,use dryer sheets when drying clothes.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

sparkyforlife said:


> It does have a sealed nylon underbelly would that cause issues? The carpet is new the whole place was recently gutted down to the studs and upgraded.


 Why would you gut a trailer and redo it?


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

sparkyforlife said:


> I finished up a job i had at that mobile home today and noticed almost everything I touched in the place I got a zap like static electricity. I asked her if she noticed this and she says she feels that all the time and told me she worries about it because she has *meth* cooking.
> 
> I got zapped inside and outside on the porch touching the metal weatherproof cover on an outlet i installed. I also feel it when I walk in and touch the panel.
> 
> Ideas of what this can be?


Fixed.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sparkyforlife said:


> If the frame had neutral current on it how come I never got a zap underneath when I touched the frame I touched it many times working under there. The only places I got a zap from are the panel cover and the light switch screws in the same room and the outdoor receptacle I installed on the porch.
> 
> She did have the heat on pretty high and a carpet runner made out of scrap carpet from the replaced carpet.
> 
> ...


it bothers me that you didn't check it out while you were there. 



> NEC (2011)
> 
> 90.1 Purpose.
> (A) Practical Safeguarding. The purpose of this Code is
> ...



being that you were the last one to touch the trailer, if something was amiss, and if by your 
own admission you witnessed it, then as an (I'm making an assumption here) licensed electricin
and qualified individual you are guilty of negligence for not having looked into a life safety hazard.
Now, others may disagree, but if something bad happens this is what the lawyers will be on the
other side of the courtroom will be saying. It's one thing to go around looking for things to get
extra work from the customer, but when something is slapping you in the face you have to act, 
even if it is just for lip service and your own peace of mind (or for the record).

ok, I'm jumping off the soap box now into a baby pool filled with 2" of tequila


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Why would you gut a trailer and redo it?


why would you buy a trailer to begin with? if you're gonna throw away your money, you might as well throw it away on something you don't have to maintain like an apartment.



wildleg said:


> *it bothers me that you didn't check it out while you were there. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he'll get mad if you question his "retarrdness".:whistling2:


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

carryyourbooks said:


> why would you buy a trailer to begin with? if you're gonna throw away your money, you might as well throw it away on something you don't have to maintain like an apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> he'll get mad if you question his "retarrdness".:whistling2:


Not everyone can live with mommy forever like yourself most people grow up and leave home. Mom is making you go to bed earlier I see because you posted at a normal time:thumbup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd rather live with mom than live in a trailer park. Only thing worse would be being an electrician who services a trailer park. 

But I have mid to low standards.


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

When housing dropped 30 to 50 percent tell me how much you lost in a $300000 home versus a $30000 home.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

garfield said:


> When housing dropped 30 to 50 percent tell me how much you lost in a $300000 home versus a $30000 home.


Housing has only gone up where I live and houses cost minimum $700k.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

garfield said:


> When housing dropped 30 to 50 percent tell me how much you lost in a $300000 home versus a $30000 home.


Don't feed the trolls. He thinks every "trailer" is the type Cletus lives in and repairs. His juvenile mind doesn't know of adult communities where some of these mobile homes are quite nice for retired people. 

This one I am talking about is very well kept for the most part or else I wouldn't even touch it.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I guess you have no recollection of even what you post yourself on here. I'd probably drink my brain cells away too if I had to work with the trailer park boys all day.



sparkyforlife said:


> I knew I should have passed on this mobile home job!!
> 
> What a nightmare and I have to go back and finish another day and crawl back under that damn thing
> 
> ...


Sounds maaaarrrrrvelous darling! Very high end. 

No offense, work is work, but don't play up something that's not. Honestly it's crummy work, but somebody's gotta do it!


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I guess you have no recollection of even what you post yourself on here.
> 
> I knew I should have passed on this mobile home job!!
> 
> ...


I don't gotta "play up" anything on here that's carryyourbooks job and yours. It's been fun but I have work in the AM have fun:thumbsup:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

garfield said:


> When housing dropped 30 to 50 percent tell me how much you lost in a $300000 home versus a $30000 home.


none. that is when I started my business. my home's value tanked, but it recovered and I sold it for more than I purchased it for in 2002.:thumbup:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

sparkyforlife said:


> Don't feed the trolls. He thinks every "trailer" is the type Cletus lives in and repairs. His juvenile mind doesn't know of adult communities where some of these mobile homes are quite nice for retired people.
> 
> This one I am talking about is very well kept for the most part or else I wouldn't even touch it.


so you base your jobs on the conditions of your customer's trailer's condition? do you know how stupid that sounds?:no:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

So we went from static electric to home value.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

And if home prices tank in your state, at least you can move a mobile home to a better state and sell it and make a bunch of money!

$CHA$CHING$









*
SUK ON DAT FIXED ADDRESSERS!*




(Disclaimer: Do not move mobile home to area of the country prone to tornados)​


----------



## scott1 (Oct 12, 2012)

sparkyforlife said:


> I finished up a job i had at that mobile home today and noticed almost everything I touched in the place I got a zap like static electricity. I asked her if she noticed this and she says she feels that all the time and told me she worries about it because she has propane cooking. I got zapped inside and outside on the porch touching the metal weatherproof cover on an outlet i installed. I also feel it when I walk in and touch the panel. Ideas of what this can be?



I ran into that once before. The mobile home was not properly grounded . I mean there should be a ground from the panel to the chassis then chassis to ground rod and up to meter can. After I connected all that two breakers tripped. Result of the trip was a light switch had the ground landed on the hot. And the other circuit was a light that had the ground and hot connected. Straightened that out no more problem


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparkyforlife said:


> I finished up a job i had at that mobile home today and noticed almost everything I touched in the place I got a zap like static electricity. I asked her if she noticed this and she says she feels that all the time and told me she worries about it because she has propane cooking.
> 
> I got zapped inside and outside on the porch touching the metal weatherproof cover on an outlet i installed. I also feel it when I walk in and touch the panel.
> 
> Ideas of what this can be?


A good voltage tester and sticking one lead into the earth and the other on the metal surface of the trailer may give you a voltage reading. I've seen it caused by a chafed phase conductor.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

scott1 said:


> I ran into that once before. The mobile home was not properly grounded . I mean there should be a ground from the panel to the chassis then chassis to ground rod and up to meter can. After I connected all that two breakers tripped. Result of the trip was a light switch had the ground landed on the hot. And the other circuit was a light that had the ground and hot connected. Straightened that out no more problem


Everything was checked out there was no current on the frame or the panel or the light switch screws. It's simply static electricity she uses electric plug in baseboard heaters and an electric fireplace. The carpet is nylon with the combination of the dry air builds up static.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

scott1 said:


> I ran into that once before. The mobile home was not properly grounded . I mean there should be a ground from the panel to the chassis then chassis to ground rod and up to meter can. After I connected all that two breakers tripped. Result of the trip was a light switch had the ground landed on the hot. And the other circuit was a light that had the ground and hot connected. Straightened that out no more problem


Good post. :thumbsup: Another reason I hate working on trailers.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

sparkyforlife said:


> Everything was checked out there was no current on the frame or the panel or the light switch screws. It's simply static electricity she uses electric plug in baseboard heaters and an electric fireplace. The carpet is nylon with the combination of the dry air builds up static.


If this really is the case, do like retired sparky said and put a humidifier in there. I know you can install them in the AH real close to the blower, or she can buy a bunch of those plug in ones and call it a day.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

DIYer4Life said:


> Everyone keeps saying that. Stop, it's going to my head.


I guess you are ready to signup under name 501?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

DIYer4Life said:


> When I read your posts, I get the feeling that not only are you a horrible electrician, but you smell really bad too. Is that true?





sparkyforlife said:


> So mature...such a great contribution to this forum.:thumbsup:


Actually i got a little laugh over that one. :laughing:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

sparkyforlife said:


> I guess you are ready to signup under name 501?


Hey, we were talking about your poor electrical skills and horrible bodily oder, stop changing the subject


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

DIYer4Life said:


> When I read your posts, I get the feeling that not only are you a horrible electrician, but you smell really bad too. Is that true?


Funny thing is if I was a horrible electrician and smelled bad too that makes me 10 times better then you...and I have two nuts:thumbup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Send this hack to the diy forum before he hurts someone.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Send this hack to the diy forum before he hurts someone.


Would that be your EJ T forum?:laughing::laughing:

LOL i'm out this is too easy


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

sparkyforlife said:


> Funny thing is if I was a horrible electrician and smelled bad too that makes me 10 times better then you...and I have two nuts:thumbup:


I think you were better off just walking away than embarrassing yourself with this post. I'm getting douche chills, this is so awkward watching you bomb like this


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

sparkyforlife said:


> Would that be your EJ T forum?:laughing::laughing:
> 
> LOL i'm out this is too easy


Easy like that time I told you that you ere as good of an electrician as 90% of homeowners and you got caught up on homos and made yourself look even dumber then you do when you post your work.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

sparkyforlife said:


> It's an adult community with nicer mobile homes. Not something cletus lives in down by the river.


Dude are you really dissing Cletus.

You make Cletus look like mike holt


----------

